# Favorite Natural Horsemanship Trainer?



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys!
I'm looking into getting into Natural Horsemanship, and I wanted to get some opinions on Natural Horsemanship Trainers. I currently have a couple Clinton Anderson and Monty Roberts books, and I watched Buck Brannaman's documentary, but I don't really know if I have a "favorite" trainer so far.... 
So...
Which Natural Horsemanship trainer is your favorite, and why?


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Clinton is my favorite. I find his way of explaining things really easy to follow and understand, and I like how he's not afraid to get tough with a horse when it's needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rena (Jul 8, 2013)

Jonathan Field is my favourite by far. I have tried many other trainers but I love Jonathan because he has a sense of humour too, and I just love the way he does things. He also is a fellow Canadian, haha.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Carlos Tabernaberri. Check him out on YouTube and on his website.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I am a fan of Cynthia Royal.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There are so many variations on NH now that you really need to look at a lot of stuff and cherry pick the best out of it and what works for you & your horse
I like Hempfling, Mark Rashid is interesting, Warwick Schiller is really easy to understand, David Lee Archer works with a lot of rescue horses & problem horses, he's been around horses for years so you get a lot of good old fashioned, no frills common sense - honestly look at as many as you possibly can, research and discuss with an open mind.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Thank you guys!
Wow, there are a ton of NH trainers I haven't heard of..
I'll make sure to look into them


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

Parelli or Quantum Savvy, they both have a lot available on the internet if you can't get to an instructor personally


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't have one particular. But I like John Lyons, Pat Parelli, and so far from what I've seen I also like Buck Brannaman


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Buck is my favorite.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

My personal favorite was Cliff Heath, my grandpa. But when he did it they just called it training a hoss. They didn't give it any fancy title like natural horsemanship. This idea that this is all new is horse poop! Ray Hunt was doing it in the 60's, Ernie Ford was doing it in the 40's,John Solomom Rarey was doing it in the 1860's, Hell Xenophon was doing it 400 B.C. Beware of titles and pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. In regards to horse training Ecclesiates tells us there is nothing new under the sun. Nowhere is it truer than in horsemanship.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Buck Branaman, Clinton Anderson and Julie Goodnight.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> My personal favorite was Cliff Heath, my grandpa. But when he did it they just called it training a hoss. They didn't give it any fancy title like natural horsemanship. This idea that this is all new is horse poop! Ray Hunt was doing it in the 60's, Ernie Ford was doing it in the 40's,John Solomom Rarey was doing it in the 1860's, Hell Xenophon was doing it 400 B.C. Beware of titles and pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. In regards to horse training Ecclesiates tells us there is nothing new under the sun. Nowhere is it truer than in horsemanship.


 I agree - couldn't be said any better. :lol:


----------



## SerinaLove (Jul 21, 2013)

I would have to say my favorite is Pat and Linda Parelli. Ive been training for two years in Parelli and its amazing!!! I dont agree with everything but most things are amazing and work very well. Just last year I also started doing some mixed horsemanship so I do now the Parelli method, Leslie Desmond method, Klaus Hemfling and modify things to whatever works best for whatever horse I am training.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I agree - couldn't be said any better. :lol:


 Thanks


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

As stated, NH trainers are too numerous and too "different" to really call most NH...that said, Buck is probably the only NH trainer left who I would like to work with, if ever given a chance.....from all the "new" folks I guess I would go with Craig Cameron -- he is no nonsense, gets the job done, is easy to understand/follow. After that I would say Chris Cox or CA. I kind of use a mixture of those 3 and Ray Hunt/Buck B. when I start a colt.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Buck brannaman is my top favorite.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Johnathan Field, Glenn Stewart, Parelli and for those who like Dressage, Karen Rohlf.


----------



## gizmoandellie (Aug 6, 2013)

I love Pat and Linda Parelli, they do a good job of explaining things and making information available online, and they are fun to watch and easy to understand. They are also very down to Earth (which when I went to see Clinton Anderson, who wasn't bad, he just didn't seem down to Earth and was always talking about his sponsors). Pat and Linda are very welcoming and enjoy helping others and truly care about people and their horses.


----------

